# Homemade scent spray?



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, see my post under the "theory behind homemade scent spray". Basically you are making sodium percarbonate which is an oxidizing agent (like oxiclean) which changes the molecular structure (oxidizing it) of the odor which helps to reduce/eliminate the odor.


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

i made some a couple of weeks ago and it works great for me. had doe in under 5 yards and 2 bear. didn't catch wind of me whatsoever. plus it cost me about 3 bucks to make a gallon of the stuff.


----------



## KK0605 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just shot a doe at 5 yards yesterday using it.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

This is my first year using it and it WORKS very well. I shot a 6pt right under my tree. This deer crossed right over the path I walk in on and then he walked right up to my tree.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

And you guys doubted me? lol :thumbs_up


----------



## sgibler (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone have the recipe?? Would like to try it myself??


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

i would to as well


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is from Jerry! Just about dirt cheap and it works...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=367368&highlight=scent+killer


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Jerry/NJ said:


> And you guys doubted me? lol :thumbs_up


Not me! I have had two foxes CLOSE to me this season and they say their nose is better than a deer's.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dw'struth said:


> Not me! I have had two foxes CLOSE to me this season and they say their nose is better than a deer's.


My man! The scent killer cant accept all the credit for that!  :thumbs_up


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dubllung4 said:


> This is from Jerry! Just about dirt cheap and it works...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=367368&highlight=scent+killer


Made another gallon today. Nice to be able to liberally spray yourself or gear down and not worry about cost. I lmao with these TV shows how they spray down , haha....what a joke!


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

Can u use it on ur bow and if not what do u use then


----------



## DaveJ (Sep 6, 2010)

I used this yesterday and walked about 15 yards from three does and they were down wind. Only reason they ran was due to my two left feet and stepping on some branches.. Also used coever spray I made from bolding some leaves and pine.


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

I made up a gallon of this....

when I open the milk jug it's got a scent to it......whereas the store bought is odorless..

Not sure if I did something wrong or not.


----------



## DaveJ (Sep 6, 2010)

MIne did at first but the smell is gone now.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been making my own for years. Its more of a cover scent then a eliminator. I use the same thing in my organic garden. Its a compost tea. Just for hunting season I add some acorns, baking soda , and peroxide. Had 17 doe go under my stand this past saturday (opening day here) in a 3 hour time period and not one even blinked. Do they blink? i have never noticed.

S R Floyd


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

How would u ad a dirt scent to it


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Bologna Xpress said:


> I have been making my own for years. Its more of a cover scent then a eliminator. I use the same thing in my organic garden. Its a compost tea. Just for hunting season I add some acorns, baking soda , and peroxide. Had 17 doe go under my stand this past saturday (opening day here) in a 3 hour time period and not one even blinked. Do they blink? i have never noticed.
> 
> S R Floyd


Dumb question but are you crushing the acorns up?


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

Can someone please tell me how to make a dirt scent


----------



## avincent (Sep 25, 2009)

huntinlabs said:


> Can someone please tell me how to make a dirt scent


you go get some dirt... and wipe it on yourself or if you want a spray mix with distilled H2o:smile:


----------



## ZUKEBABY (Jul 11, 2007)

Dirt scent is basically very dilute fenchyl alcohol.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else has issues with their spray nozzles clogging after using the homemade scent killer? Are there any known fixes for this?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Top Gauge said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has issues with their spray nozzles clogging after using the homemade scent killer? Are there any known fixes for this?


 I've never had a nozzle clog, maybe you need to hunt more? lol Seriously, I've never encountered that.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

huntinlabs said:


> Can u use it on ur bow and if not what do u use then


I replied to your post, hmmmm wonder where it went? 

I use unscented wipes similar to baby wipes for my bow, arrows, quiver, release, etc.


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

works for me and all the people I hunt with


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a yard full of water oak acorns,how do I add them to my diy scent killer?Thanks


----------



## empty hull (Jul 18, 2010)

I started using this stuff this year and it really works. Tim


----------



## letoff (Apr 2, 2008)

What kind of jug do yall make this in? I made a gallon in a clear milk jug and after about 3 weeks the jug started leaking. I had it in a dark closet and lost all of it.


----------



## Blubill (Dec 13, 2009)

I made some and originally it worked well and no odor. Now when I open the large jug it does have a distinct, not pleasant smell. I am using a gallon, clear plastic jug. Is that perhaps the problem? I followed the directions to the letter but I am afraid to try the remaining due to the odor. Oh well, the cost for making a gallon is very minor but if someone can offer a suggestion on the odor problem I would appreciate it.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know if yours smells like mine or not, but mine does have a little odor (SCENT SPRAY!). Go ahead and spray a little of it one something, give it a few minutes to dry and see if it still smells bad to you.


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a link of the recipe from field and stream. http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...ent-killing-deodorant?photo=1#node-1000014476. I have used this and believe it works I have also used homemade carbon and unless you grind the carbon to a fine powder it will clog up the spray bottle, But the homemade stuff described in field and stream didn't.


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

I doubled the mix except for the soap because I purchased 3% peroxide.

Made 1 gallon of the stuff.....about 2 months ago.

Even my wife can smell it....

Should I add more baking soda or peroxide to the mix?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

pt0872 said:


> I doubled the mix except for the soap because I purchased 3% peroxide.
> 
> Made 1 gallon of the stuff.....about 2 months ago.
> 
> ...


Not if you made it according to my recipe. Is the baking soda all dissolved?


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i bought the 27% peroxide in a gallon jug from the pool supply store, rough math , dilute it down of 1 cup of 27% to 1 gallon of distilled water nets me 1 gallon of 3% of peroxide with no stabilizers or smell to it at all. and it dissolves all the baking soda that is put into the mixture. 

there is a slight smell to the mixture when complete, but the soda, hunters soap also has a scent to it in its concentrate form. the smell dissipates greatly when in its "airing off" stage. 

with that 27% gallon jug i could make like some 9 or 13 gallons of this scent killer


----------



## Sevenator (Aug 15, 2010)

Curious about the soap/shampoo and it's role in the mix....

Also, how's the shelf life?


----------

